# Guys that fish rivers and streams!



## carp (Oct 31, 2011)

Best river system, streams, or small creeks in Central Ohio for saugeyes!


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

I’ve never fished flowing water for them but I’d say probably the Sciota. That’s the one I hear about the most. Definitely something I want to learn more about.


----------



## Athens_Smallmouth (Jun 12, 2013)

From my experience, the Scioto River seems to be best. With all the stocked lakes that lead down to the Scioto, it definitely has a good concentration of them. In my opinion the next runner up is the Big Walnut, especially the southern stretch. There isn't much shore access down that way, but if you float with a kayak there are a few key spots that hold saugeye consistently. I prefer fishing for Saugeye in the flows and have a lot more confidence finding them in these systems.


----------



## Dillon.R.Nott (Oct 4, 2015)

Scioto for sure. Lots of dams that have fish but usually get hit pretty hard. I like fishing downstream of them find deep holes and you can get on them real good. Quality of fish seems to be greater on the rivers too


----------



## gohabs1985 (Mar 20, 2010)

Dillon.R.Nott said:


> Scioto for sure. Lots of dams that have fish but usually get hit pretty hard. I like fishing downstream of them find deep holes and you can get on them real good. Quality of fish seems to be greater on the rivers too


Are these spots on the Scioto wade-able or do you need a kayak/boat?


----------



## Dillon.R.Nott (Oct 4, 2015)

gohabs1985 said:


> Are these spots on the Scioto wade-able or do you need a kayak/boat?


I wade 100% of the time. Water was a bit down though this past fall so some of the spots i got to may be harder to get to in spring with normal water levels plus all the rain. If you have a pair of waders you will find a ton of holes on those rivers just gotta go out and explore them! That’s the fun part for me! Just stay safe


----------



## Snookhunter52 (Apr 1, 2019)

Yes I have caught some big fish in the scioto this past year. But I think I might do some exploring away from the dam this coming year. I'm also going to to expand into fishing the big walnut and south fork licking river while I wait for the scioto to clear up which might not happen till May. I have been hearing that people catch a good variety of species in those two waterways.


----------



## Govbarney (Jan 3, 2011)

Scioto , and your better off fishing from below the dams than above them. I'm sure someone out there has a great pattern for Griggs/Oshay Saugeyes, but I haven't found it yet.


----------



## carp (Oct 31, 2011)

Well after a little trial and error, Ive figure a lot of things out on the Miami, pretty quick. I guess my number one technique that paid off, was getting off beaten path, miles away from spillway,people, and catching fish without another boot track! Pretty much using same techniques I've used on the lake, jigs early, stickbaits after dark. Since this post probably take 20-25 or so fish. I'm dissecting each hole by casting baits, different directions, and angels both up and downstream. about equal amount of fish casting both directions. Have lost a lot of baits to the river but much more scenic. And yes I have permission where I've been walking!


----------



## gohabs1985 (Mar 20, 2010)

carp said:


> Well after a little trial and error, Ive figure a lot of things out on the Miami, pretty quick. I guess my number one technique that paid off, was getting off beaten path, miles away from spillway,people, and catching fish without another boot track! Pretty much using same techniques I've used on the lake, jigs early, stickbaits after dark. Since this post probably take 20-25 or so fish. I'm dissecting each hole by casting baits, different directions, and angels both up and downstream. about equal amount of fish casting both directions. Have lost a lot of baits to the river but much more scenic. And yes I have permission where I've been walking!


Nice work man! you hitting the little miami or the "big" miami ha : )


----------



## gohabs1985 (Mar 20, 2010)

Dillon.R.Nott said:


> I wade 100% of the time. Water was a bit down though this past fall so some of the spots i got to may be harder to get to in spring with normal water levels plus all the rain. If you have a pair of waders you will find a ton of holes on those rivers just gotta go out and explore them! That’s the fun part for me! Just stay safe


Dillon, where abouts are you wading? Not trying to steal your secret spot, its just the Scioto is a loooooong river and idk what stretches are wadeable and which are too deep. Any general area is super helpful


----------



## carp (Oct 31, 2011)

Dillon, miles and miles from Spillway! Lucked out and saw a guy outside at his farm close to the River. Drove in, introduced myself, my profession, asked if i could park at his house, and fish river! He said yes and showed me all areas i could hit and several others. Said he would talk to neighbors no one had a problem with it! Got love it!


----------

